# Drifting for catfish questions.



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

How are you rigging? Fishing how deep? Use a drift sock? I grew up drifting the bays down here using live shrimp under a popping cork, so the theory is not foreign to me.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A basic Carolina rig with a circle hook and a drift sock, or 2 or 3, and an anvil over the side when it really gets rolling, lol.
Right now, they could be in deep water in the morning and then shallow later.
Today we drifted in 30'.
Hook the bait right on the edge with about a 1/2" bite so that the hook is exposed.
Go get em, you might win that hamburger!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> A basic Carolina rig with a circle hook and a drift sock, or 2 or 3, and an anvil over the side when it really gets rolling, lol.
> Right now, they could be in deep water in the morning and then shallow later.
> Today we drifted in 30'.
> Hook the bait right on the edge with about a 1/2" bite so that the hook is exposed.
> Go get em, you might win that hamburger!


So you're not trying to suspend the bait, letting it hug the bottom?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I let out a lot of line and let the wind push the boat and that keeps the bait bouncing just above the bottom(the sinker on the Carolina rig bounces bottom, and the leader lets the bait hover just above the bottom.) and this helps to keep it from hanging up.
I do know of folks that suspend the bait off of the bottom and do well, I have not had any luck with that method, I let mine bounce the bottom.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

*"bearintex*" I had the same questions you had on drift fishing I made a few attemps on my own and didn't do any good. I finally booked a trip with Shadslinger and he showed me the ropes on what to do. He is an excellent guide I really recommend his services.


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

I normally use a 2ft leader. 2 inch cigar float about 3 to 4 inches from the hook. Works good for me.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

we usually use a 3 way rig, same principle as using the carolina rig, but we let the weight bounce the bottom about a foot below the 3 way swivel, and then run the bait about 2 feet back from the swivel on a circle hook,


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

anybody care to post up some pics of how they rig?


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

This is what I use in salt water but only picture I had. I use the same concept in fresh except i have 30lb mono leaders made.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I dont have any pictures of the actual rig i use for drift fishin for cats, but this is the best rendering i could manage on paint  this is a 3 way swivel rig


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

That's a weird looking catfish teamgafftop...


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

Go to www.learntocatchcatfish.com Everything you want to know is on there.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Thats his bait, not the catfish:+)


Fishin' Soldier said:


> That's a weird looking catfish teamgafftop...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A cylinder 2" long styrofoam float about 4" to 6" above the hook will help keep the bait up out of the silt that is very deep in some areas of the lakes.
It works well on any of the rigs shown above.


----------

